# Who all in the WNBA can dunk?



## Chalie Boy

Who has the highest vert, or do the measure that? What is Lia Leslie's?


----------



## Gym Rat

Sylvia Crawley, Michelle Snow and Lisa Leslie all dunk. I am not sure who else does.


----------



## TMOD

Isn't there a player near seven feet tall? Chantelle Anderson of Vanderbilt is 6'6, so I'm guessing she can dunk.


----------



## Gym Rat

Margo Dydek is 7'1" and as skinny as a rail. I don't know if she can dunk but I have never thought she was motivated enough to do it.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Margo Dydek is 7'1"


----------



## s a b a s 11

Yeah Large Marge can dunk, but as you said Gym Rat, she doesn't have the motivation. She doesn't see the benefit. I am pretty sure that Yo Griffith can put it down and maybe Delisha Milton.

What about Debbie Black? 

Stuart


----------



## Peja Vu

I think I read somewhere that Tangela Smith of the Sacramento Monarchs can dunk


----------



## Gym Rat

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Yeah Large Marge can dunk, but as you said Gym Rat, she doesn't have the motivation. She doesn't see the benefit. I am pretty sure that Yo Griffith can put it down and maybe Delisha Milton.
> 
> What about Debbie Black?
> 
> Stuart


I saw Debbie Black throw one down in warm ups before the Sparks game...  

Yeah Right... :laugh: 

Seriously, that woman is fantastic. A real competitor in awesome shape. Too bad she is two foot two, or whatever.


----------



## s a b a s 11

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw Debbie Black throw one down in warm ups before the Sparks game...
> 
> Yeah Right... :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, that woman is fantastic. A real competitor in awesome shape. Too bad she is two foot two, or whatever.


Hahaha... it would be like that movie "like Mike" except I believe that she is shorter than Lil'Bow Wow.

I love Debbie Black, though she needs to shoot more...

Stuart


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

[email protected] the Debbie Black comment. She's 5'3. 
margo is tall enuff to dunk but i wouldn't want her to break something while hanging on the rims. Michelle Snow can dunk. She does it all the time in practice.


----------



## Cam*Ron

ive seen catchings dunk in a 4on4 full court game.


----------



## Bluenote

Lauren Jackson of the Storm can dunk. She used to in the Australian league. Candace Parker from Naperville Central in IL is only a junior and probably has the highest vertical of any amateur or pro womans basketball player.


----------



## Comets_Always23

*Players who can dunk*

I read in some article, though I can't remember it since it was a while back, that a lot of WNBA players dunk in practice and/or in warm-ups. I think Sheryl Swoopes can dunk. Tina Thompson probably can too. Of course Sylvia Crawley, Lisa Leslie, and Dydek.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

dydek doesn't see a benefit in dunking but she doesn't mind having her shot tossed by michelle snow and shooting underhand shots from her waist under the defenders arm rather than taking it up strong and punching it on someone?

i fail to see the logic

and those observations were from watching 10 min of a houston/SA game on nba tv


----------



## s a b a s 11

Yeah Dydek is soft as she looks. Prefers to sit out at the 3-point line and shoot 3s. She has no reason not to be shooting 68% from the field as Haixia Zheng (6-8 Chinese center) did back in the early WNBA days (ok she only shot like 61% but Dydek is 7-1)

Stuart


----------



## FSH

at the high school slam dunk comp this year a girl that was like 6'4" was in it she can throw it down and everything it just that her hands where to small to palm the balls..She did three trys and miss all 3 dunks her hands where to small she would get up high enough but the ball keep going off the side of the rim and out..so i think when she gets tothe wnba she should be able to dunk..


----------



## mystics_rock

> at the high school slam dunk comp this year a girl that was like 6'4" was in it she can throw it down and everything it just that her hands where to small to palm the balls..She did three trys and miss all 3 dunks her hands where to small she would get up high enough but the ball keep going off the side of the rim and out..so i think when she gets tothe wnba she should be able to dunk..


Brittany Hunter, the High School Player of the Year, going to Duke.


----------



## bandanaman1998

There has to be some reason why players who can dunk, and do it in practice, choose not to dunk in game situations. Maybe it is not such a high-percentage shot like many people think based on watching the men do it routinely. Or perhaps the players need a long, straight running start to achieve the necessary height (like a high jumper uses), something they do not get when any defenders are in the way.

If dunking was a sure way to get 2 points for your team, they would be doing it.


----------

